# [EVDL] Help with forklift motor



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I need some help figuring out whether I can use a motor that I removed from 
an old forklift in a scrap yard. The label on the motor says that it is a 
CROWN forklift and shows the following details:
Part Number 020347 Serial Number 457
Model Number W11AB02 Volt DC 36/48
Class H Insulation.
The motor is 289mm (11.4") diameter, 375mm (14.75") long and I guess it 
weighs about 100Kg (220lbs).

The motor has four sets of brushes with two brushes in each set. The 
armature "winding" appears to be flat strips of copper about 10mm x 3mm 
(3/8" x 1/8") rather than the round wire I was expecting. It is hard to see 
what the field is. There are four power terminals labelled A1, A2, D1 and D2 
and two pairs of spade connectors (I guess for temperature sensors).

My questions are:
1. What type of motor is this?
2. How can I test it?
3. How high a voltage can I use with this motor?
4. What type of controller should I consider?

I have put some photos of the motor on my web page (in the gallery) at 
http://members.optusnet.com.au/~d.micklethwaite/index.html

Thanks in advance for your help with this.

Dave. 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks similar to the GE motor that I have. Just based on the weight, it
should be able to move your truck pretty well -- the higher the weight of
the motor, usually, the more peak power it can provide compared to
continuous power, without overheating. And it weighs more than a Warp 9",
for example. Since there is no built in fan (or at least if it's like mine,
there isn't), you'll probably want to add a blower to cool it as well. But
it certainly looks promising to me.

Z

On Wed, Jun 25, 2008 at 1:06 AM, James Massey <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > G'day Dave, All
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Wed, 25 Jun 2008 16:06:48 +0000, damon henry <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> >Just to add one more controller to the list that James missed - Logisystems. You can purchase them from a couple of the EV dealers on this list.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

From: "Zeke Yewdall" <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Help with forklift motor

Looks similar to the GE motor that I have. Just based on the weight, Mine came out of a nissan 36/48 and 
weighs 204 lbs 9.9 kw/h It is about the same diameter though about 16" long. It has a 2 1/8" long 1" 
diameter splined shaft. On the plate it gives these descriptors: Enc OFC and AU 1840 I'm guessing that the latter is a date code and the former is the design of the shell?

> >Part Number 020347 Serial Number 457
> >Model Number W11AB02 Volt DC 36/48
> >Class H Insulation.
> >The motor is 289mm (11.4") diameter, 375mm (14.75") long and I guess it
> >weighs about 100Kg (220lbs).

Are you sure about the length?

> What kind of performance (/budget) are you hoping to go for? How good
> at scrounging are you (did you get the contactors from the fork the
> motor came from?)

If the contactors are exposed to the air then they could be more trouble than worth from my read. Anyone have contactor makes they recommend?

Two other controllers that I have questions about are belktronix and Kelly controllers. Does anyone have any quality comments re: these two? 

>"It definitely makes heat. These people used to rebuild a lot of Curtis controllers and I would guess that on 
>the inside it is not much different than one of their beefed up rebuilt Curtii. However, they have inverted the 
>electronics and added a built in heatsink to what most would consider the top. This part of the controller 
>does get hot. We have had some low 80 deg weather lately, and after noticing the other day that my motor 
>blower was taking longer to turn off when I parked I decided to check the temp on the top of my controller. 
>It was 165 F. It looks to me to be fully potted, but there is really no way to tell from the outside. 

The motor that I have came out of a Nissan forklift it's a g.e. and has a resistor coil on the end. I sent Jim 
Husted pics and he had never seen this before. Turns out that the resistor coil's purpose was/is to weaken the 
field. I wonder if that's in order to keep the heat down in the motor? Has anyone ever seen this?
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Wed, Jun 25, 2008 at 4:59 PM, Jim Husted <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi All,

Thanks for the great response to my query. Some of you asked various 
questions and I will try to answer them here.

James Massey asked about the contactors: the owner of the scrap yard where I 
found it told me that he bought two forklifts four years ago that had been 
damaged in a fire - one of them less so because he is still using it in his 
yard! The one my motor came from was burned on top so the controller, 
contactors, etc were ruined. The motor was under the floor and has no marks 
from the fire. Unfortunately someone removed the floor so the motor has been 
rained on for some time but I think it will clean up OK.

Zeke Yewdall commented on the fan: there is a fan of sorts (straight blades) 
behind the narrow grill that will move some air through the motor.

Robin asked about the length: I measured the motor again and it is 
definitely 375mm (14.75") long.

Jim Husted asked for the pics direct: I will send them plus a couple more 
now that I have taken the armature out. Jim, you suggested a "dip and 
bake" - what is this? It doesn't sound like something I can do at home. The 
turn and cut and new brushes I can do and had already planned that plus new 
bearings.

I am encouraged by all your replies, I was a bit worried that I had a 100Kg 
boat anchor in my shed!

Thanks again,

Dave.

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "David Micklethwaite" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, June 25, 2008 3:06 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Help with forklift motor


>I need some help figuring out whether I can use a motor that I removed from
> an old forklift in a scrap yard. The label on the motor says that it is a
> CROWN forklift and shows the following details:
> Part Number 020347 Serial Number 457
> Model Number W11AB02 Volt DC 36/48
> Class H Insulation.
> The motor is 289mm (11.4") diameter, 375mm (14.75") long and I guess it
> weighs about 100Kg (220lbs).
>
> The motor has four sets of brushes with two brushes in each set. The
> armature "winding" appears to be flat strips of copper about 10mm x 3mm
> (3/8" x 1/8") rather than the round wire I was expecting. It is hard to 
> see
> what the field is. There are four power terminals labelled A1, A2, D1 and 
> D2
> and two pairs of spade connectors (I guess for temperature sensors).
>
> My questions are:
> 1. What type of motor is this?
> 2. How can I test it?
> 3. How high a voltage can I use with this motor?
> 4. What type of controller should I consider?
>
> I have put some photos of the motor on my web page (in the gallery) at
> http://members.optusnet.com.au/~d.micklethwaite/index.html
>
> Thanks in advance for your help with this.
>
> Dave.
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

